# Vaping in Music Videos



## Gizmo (31/7/17)

Cool scene in the new Foo Fighters - Run music video worth a watch



Lets keep this thread updated with vaping in music videos. Post them away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kriket (31/7/17)

it sounds good, great initiative.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/7/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

